# Late Fall Nitrogen Application



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really good and interesting read on late fall applications of various forms of Nitrogen.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/fertilizers/4-steps-f-latefall-nitrogen_174-ar35024


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Mike, good article on denitrification, thanks for the share.


----------

